# Real extracts from power industry assessments



## Einstein (Mar 19, 2009)

'His enthusiasm is only surpassed by his incompetence'

'I knew that he worked here, but I didn't know that it was for my department.  However, since his assessment interview, I'm confident that he is doing a grand job for us... '

'.... and in her own area she does a good job, but seems unaware that she's working in a power station...'

Extracts from just two accident report books;

A piece of angle iron fell on a worker - the report read;
'...I was climbing up the ladder, when a piece of angel (sic) fell out of the sky and hit me on the head'

'... so I came to the First Aid room to have some dust removed from my eye, and the first aider dropped the inspection lamp on my head, causing me to be sent to the hospital for stitches and concussion.'

'...I feel that it was the company's fault that I was imjured (sic), so I will be asking  for some condensation(sic)'

'I knew there was a problem when I smelt burning and my hands started to smoke'  (Note: the writer meant  his gloves)

'... I suppose I  was lucky that the accident happened today, because it's Friday 13th tomorrow'


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 19, 2009)

Love the one about Friday the thirteenth! My birthday every few years that!


----------

